# What happened to Crudblud?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He hasn't posted anything for over two weeks. Crudblud, where are you?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I ate him.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I ate him.


I can see that. Well done.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Internet addicts concerned for people living real lives!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No worry, I've got the Music Police on it.

View attachment 3916


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Oskaar* has also not posted in awhile perhaps *Vaneyes* can look into that as well? He seemed like a nice chap to. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

See _starthrower_'s post above.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Haha,...I was wondering the same thing. Not so worried, though. Now, if Composer of Avant Garde didn't show up a couple of weeks,...then, I would be _very_ concerned!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Haha,...I was wondering the same thing. Not so worried, though. Now, if Composer of Avant Garde didn't show up a couple of weeks,...then, I would be _very_ concerned!


Not much chance of that I'm sure!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Internet addicts concerned for people living real lives!


Yes, and the weather has been unusually nice of late ~ imagine turning off the computer, virtually abandoning it, to 'go out' and or 'just be outside.' Gasp...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Back in the day I tried to eat the sun. Too hot.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Back in the day I tried to eat the sun. Too hot.


Are you referencing _that_ conversation?! Oh dear.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Back in the day I tried to eat the sun. Too hot.


Is your name Scriabin?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Crudmeister and I hung out last night and had some beers and barbeque.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> The Crudmeister and I hung out last night and had some beers and barbeque.


Really? I'm guessing not, but I hope its so, that would be cool.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope he's still not giving up.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couchie ate me, but then I -with the help of an mp3 player and a pair of surprisingly good loudspeakers- started playing modern music so foul to his delicate Wagnerian ears that he spewed me forth back in to the realm of the living. There I recuperated under a linden tree, before embarking on the long journey home on a rudimentary raft made of pea sticks and twine.

I ended up calling a taxi.

Also, it was very sweet of you all to make this thread. I'm touched.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^Hey CRUDBLUD what are _you_ doing here?!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Where's DavidMahler been?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Where's DavidMahler been?


_Who???_

Oh wait...nevermind


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^^Hey CRUDBLUD what are _you_ doing here?!


Posting in obnoxiously oversized fonts, my dear boy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Get back in my belly.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm under protection of the second Viennese school, you can't touch me.


----------

